# Miller's Ferry Crappie Derby & Tournament



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

One Day Big Fish Tournament is April 9, 2011 and the 30-day derby featuring over $80,000 in tagged crappie runs from April 9 to May 8, 2011. See all the info at www.wilcoxareachamber.org

Also, there is a Crappie USA tournament on the lake on April 23rd. And don't miss the BBQ cookoff on the courthouse square in Camden on April 30th.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

Picking up steam....looks like it is going to be a great tournament and derby. Tickets are now on sale at area bait shops in Camden and around the lake.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

Almost time. Tickets are on sale in Camden.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

We've had 10 of the 200 tagged crappie caught...redeamed for up to $250. All the big money fish are still at large.


----------

